# First Time Cat Parent



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi all,

I became a first-time cat mama last Saturday after adopting Zoey from the shelter. Being a life-long dog owner, it was a brand new experience for me, and Zoey was probably the best 1st cat you can ever have. She made it so easy for us to fall in love with her. Unfortunately, she caught the cold at the shelter, so we have to let her stay in the clinic for the next week, until she gets better and comes home to us... I'm looking forward to learning more about her from all you experiences cat parents out there =D

Shirley


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome sykuo515. I'm glad you're here.  I love the name Zoey.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! There is a boatload of information to be found here and so many wonderful people that are willing to share their knowledge and experiences, too. Be sure to post some pictures of Zoey, when you get a chance.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations, Shirley! I hope Zoey gets well soon, so we can hear about your experiences. Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I hope your kitty is better soon, I bet she can't wait to go home! :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!! Hope Zoey gets better really soon.


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Quick update on Zoey's condition... Zoey is still in the care of shelter clinic vet right now. We visited her every other day, so she won't forget us (since we only had her for 2 days since adoption). She has great spirit, and definitely recovering! We are hoping to get her back by the end of this week.

Shirley


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shirley, that's great news! I can't wait to hear more on the weekend!


----------



## fallon137 (Apr 17, 2004)

Welcome! I also love the name zoey...


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Great news! Just got the call the the vet, I can finally bring Zoey back today! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Post pictures!!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> Post pictures!!


I'm second that!

I'm sure Mike would third the motion. ****


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Padunk said:


> I'm sure Mike would third the motion. ****


Who, ME?!? **** **** ****

We have a motion on the floor, properly seconded. Will there be any discussion? If not, we will vote on the motion to post more pictures. All in favor say "aye". All opposed, same sign. The motions carries...

Now then, where are the pics??? :wink:

Peace,
Mike


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

soon.. I PROMISE!  (I have a huge exam coming up next Friday.. until then, no time to play  )


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

There's always time for kitty pictures!!! Hey -- I went to college for 4 years as well...I know that exam time is when you need the most distractions.


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Hey -- I went to college for 4 years as well...I know that exam time is when you need the most distractions.


True, but that's IF I'm still in college..... with a full time job, and studying professional exam (with material equivalent to full time college work)... that leave me barely have time to sleep.... BUT, it will be over in FOUR DAYS!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, it's very difficult. My daughter did her internship as a physical therapist forty hours a week, while she worked forty hours a week to pay her tuition. I thought I had it bad raising four children while I got my degree, but that was worse yet! However, it's worth it. Everyone needs an education today! The very best of luck on your exam.


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

With my bf's help, the pictures are on the net... here is the URL

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?...invite&cmp=EMC-IS_other&creative=album-invite


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww so cute, it reminds me of a short haired Cujo (another cat on this forum). I love that first picture :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh she's so sweet -- what a cuddler!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your pics! What a cutie, so glad she's doing so much better!


----------

